# balbucejar



## avellanainphilly

Hola,

Com en dirieu vosaltres d'allò que fan els nens abans no comencen a parlar?

Al diccionari castellà-català de l'enciclopèdia, hi he trobat 'balbotejar', 'balbejar', 'balbucejar', 'balbucitar', però no m'acaben de fer el pes...


----------



## Manda

El traductor de softcatalà també diu _balbotejar._


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I el verb farfallejar?


----------



## dgimeno

O embarbussar.


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola a tots,
gràcies per les vostres idees.
'embarbussar' diria que no és el mateix. No és el que fan els bebés, sinó el que fa el Joan Clos. 

Bé, més que més sinònims, voldria que em diguessiu com ho dieu vosaltres espontàniament (si és que ho dieu!), perquè després de llegit tants verbs acabats en -ejar ja no sé què dic i què no.

avellana


----------



## betulina

Hola, Avellana,

Jo crec que en dic "balbucejar", no em surt res més.

Salut!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> Jo crec que en dic "balbucejar", no em surt res més.


 
Ídem, tot i que en literatura sí que he vist sovint el verb que deia abans, *farfallejar*.

Petons, Laies


----------



## dgimeno

Com he dit, jo en dic "embarbussar" o "embarbussar-se":
_1 _v. intr. pron. [LC] Algú, parlar confusament, deixant les coses a mig dir, embullant-les, de manera que el que diu és amb prou feines intel·ligible. No s’enrojola ni s’embarbussa quan li dirigiu la paraula. 

El que fa el Clos és trabucar-se:
*3 *_1 _tr. [LC] Parlant, dir equivocadament (unes paraules o unes lletres per altres). 
*3 *_2 _intr. pron. [LC] Equivocar-se, en parlar, dient unes paraules o unes lletres per altres. No llegeix bé, es trabuca i fa embolics.

Com es pot observar, són dos verbs diferents.


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola dgimeno,

doncs devem tenir idees molt diferents de què vol dir 'embarbussar-se'.
Del que fan els nens de 6 mesos quan encara no parlen, però sí que emeten sons, no en puc dir 'embarbussar-se'. Tampoc ho definiria de la manera que el DIEC defineix 'embarbussar-se' (un bebé no parla confusament o deixant les coses a mig dir), sinó més aviat de la manera que el DIEC defineig 'balbotejar':

_1 _v. intr. [LC]  [PS]  [PE] Especialment l’infant que encara no sap de parlar, parlar amb una pronunciació imperfecta i vacil·lant. 

Bé, us ho preguntava perquè volia traduir 'babbling stage' i suposo que ho deixaré com 'etapa de balboteig'.

Pel que fa al Clos, diria que tant s'embarbussa com es trabuca.

Gràcies a tots,

avellana


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

avellanainphilly said:


> Bé, us ho preguntava perquè volia traduir 'babbling stage' i suposo que ho deixaré com 'etapa de balboteig'.


 
Sounds great to me!


----------

